# Happy St. Patty's Day!!!



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, looks like i am stuck at the office late, missing out on GREEN BEER! 

I wish all those a pleasent and beer-erific night! drink a guiness for me.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

Of all things, after a night playing bridge we all went to the bar and ....
they were out of Guiness!

Green EX anyone?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

I miss st. pattys in Canada!!! DARN!!


----------

